# Is it ETHICAL



## zipp5 (Oct 29, 2003)

I need help to see what you think. My dad-in-law wants me to plow his road for free. There are 6 houses on it and has a 30 degree hill at the entrance that is about 50 yards long then levels off for 30 yards then continues up a 40 degree hill for 15 - 20 yards then levels off at his drive and continues for another 50 yards and dead ends at the neighbors drive. Five houses are relatives and my father-in-law is the only odd ball. I did it last year but that was only to pick him up to help me plow. This year he does not want to help and does not want to do it himself. He says that since the hills are so steep he wants it plowed to the asphalt. I say that 1 or 2 snows I might think about it but to him that 1 or 2 gets intrepreted to ALL storms. Oh he lives 20 min. opposite direction from other customers. 
My wife says CHARRRRRGE!!!!!! What do you all think, would I be the "MORON wrapped in a idiot" (Raymond) charging him ?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I would have my wife talk to him since its her father, tell him that you need to charge since there are other homes on the road. And that you will need to have the other homeowners consent (signature) and the bill will be split all 7 ways. Too much risk for a freebee, Family or not. That's what I'd do. I might knock it down to just a little over what its going to cost me to do it, but he is pretty demanding especially to expect all that for free.

I will make a pass or backdrage a little to knowck down drifts of famil members drives (if they are on the way to or from somewhere) but I surely don't scrape to pavement, clear curb to curb, or spread salt for them!

Do what you think is right, it depends greatly on your relationship with him, and what your wife's opinion would be. If she says to charge her father, then by all means, listen to the women! lol


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Id nicely tell him that one of the perks of working for you was getting plowed.Now that he doesnt want to work for you, he will lose his perk with his job. If i plowed it Id cut him maybe 10%break,thats it.You cannot afford to be plowing for no profit/or even worse free to them,which costs you money. in lost productivity,time,wear and tear. Its easy to forget this is a business,how many guys would drive 20 minutes out of there way each way,on there way to work,for free,not to mention driving it in the snow,with a plow,and then spend 20 minutes there beating there truck,all this on theere way to work,or during there shfit,every time it snowed!When you put it in this perspective they may understand.People/Relatives sometimes think because your drivng a plow truck that you are just supposed to do it,as if it were nothing.id charge em,the fact that your wife is saying charge her Dad ought to tel you something too!


----------



## zipp5 (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for your imput. When I start to write up the contract several ?'s 1. Do I put 6 Sig. lines
2. How much to charge for this? I do drives for $ 45 per plow. On double wides. Never done a street before. 
Thanks.


----------



## BWinkel (Oct 23, 2003)

I have two roads, one with four houses and one with five houses on it. I get what I usually get for the driveways and charge an additional amount for the road - split equally among the residents. I have another road with only two houses on it, which one customer pays for two thirds of the road and the other pays for one third - corresponds to how far they live down the road. As far as signatures go, I don't know. I have verbal contracts on all three roads. I usually deal with one customer who steps forward as a represenative.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I do the same as BWinkel. One resident acts for all. I send him the bill for the whole road.


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

Is this a private road that he owns? 
With 5 other houses on it that seems very unlikely unless they belong to a housing subdivision which would have the responsibility of maintaining it.

Does the town, village etc.. do any maintenance on it at all?
If they do around here you can't plow the road it has to be maintained by them year round. 
If there's an accident and it's found to be caused by your actions ie: plowing, ice build up due to not salting etc.. then you better hope you have a great insurance policy.

You might want to find out before you decide to take it on. 

Dan


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

Dan is correct there may be ome issues plowing a public road not only from the standpoint of the city/town that ownes the road but also your insurance company may not cover you from doing public roads the way your current policy is set up i would definatly check with your ins co. as they may require increased insurance due to the fact that it is a road.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Oops, Dan and Seth are absolutely correct. I just assumed it was a private road. Around here, private roads are very common and the residents are responsible for all maintenance. If this is a public road, you're insurance will not cover it unless you have a special rider. I don't even let my plow touch the road in front of my house.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

We have a strange deal around here. The main road is county maintained. The spur roads were made too narrow for county standards. (county changed during development) They are public roads but the homeowners association is responsible for plowing and sealing etc. I am getting my second road. 1.1 miles on 4 streets. 1.5 hr work per push. The county's stubbornness is my income. payup


----------



## zipp5 (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the help, but to answer some of you no it is not a subdivison, or a public road. The county said that the original owner of the land filed a "tree forest retention" ????? and that a sign must be posted on the property, which it is the entrance of the road. And because it is listed as such the county is not responsible for any maintainence, paving, snow plowing etc. Don't really know if it is private or not. County did not say so, anyway the responsibility is theirs.


----------



## ROSELAWN (Sep 12, 2003)

I do private road like that and whether or not I have a family member out there doesn't matter. The other 5 residents are the concern, they will be the ones that decide if you "do a good job or not", a family that lives in a neighborhood that close is bound to talk. Make it worth covering all your overhead, and the time it takes to drive away from the other jobs to do this job, and drive back. You know your father-in-law will hear about it if the other residents are not happy, so definitely make some payup


----------

